
Show HN: The new Browsee has arrived - cheekusm
https://browsee.io/
======
artur_makly
how is this different from HotJar?

~~~
cheekusm
Hey, we actually get this question a lot :) We feel like there is still so
much to do in this problem space and by talking to our users, we have realized
that we can move the problem and solution a little further. Here are our 2
cents:

1\. Automatic tagging. Users find it difficult to find which sessions to
watch, in lack of which they end up wasting time thus degrading user
experience. Searching by URL’s and actions is also not enough. We are using
AI-based tagging to identify the interesting sessions so users can just watch
those and get insights. Our automatic tagging reduces the number of sessions
by 95%.

2\. Actions: We allow users to show some widgets or personalize their site
based on real-time engagement. This gives them a better chance of converting
them. Component Analytics: Sites built with React, Vue, Angular have many
dynamic components and require visual analytics on them. We are building a
solution for that and this is completely new.

3\. Usability: Using a chrome extension we will make it easier to consume
heatmaps and session replays by overlaying these analytics on the product.

4\. Our bot behavior detector (to identify ad fraud) is completely new and the
only substitute people have for it is to match final revenue with each keyword
and turn off non-performing keywords. With us, they will be able to block such
users and save money on such clicks. This could be an entire product in itself
and the number of sites doing banner based ads is quite large.

